# Can anyone help identify this bike?



## hemeris (Jul 30, 2006)

Possibly a Columbia. Has the insignia "Empire", has a leather seat, and apparently was used as a delivery bike for "Woody's Grocery". I was told it's from the 40's, but that's about all I know about it.







Anyone familiar with the Empire name?

Thanks,
Andy


----------



## 35cycleplane (Jul 31, 2006)

andy,common frame/seat/neck/guard,columbia used that frame from '37-the '50s. cost more than the bike's will be worth to get all the parts. most bike co.'s badged bikes w/whatever the jobbers/wholesalers wanted on them,f.y.i.,too. hope this helps,keith


----------

